# Can't post threads in seven string



## asher (Mar 1, 2012)

Test, actually. Getting the same error as the Marketplace thread I posted in here - I can't post new threads in seven strings (THE ONE TIME I HAVE SOMETHING AWESOME, lol). Replies other places are fine, new posts here are fine apparently. No imageshack, either.

EDIT: So it seems like there are some issues with the thumbnail code the forum uses, or something, throwing those "No permission (and also 403 kthxbai)" errors. I took out the

```
[url=...][img][/img][/url]
```
 stuff and it went back to working.


----------

